# Pick of the Litter?



## brisentri (Oct 11, 2012)

```

```
So I jus had a litter of 10. (7 boys3girls) 2 pups kame out white wit gray markings an the rest is au gray wit white they r Sierra Am Staffordshire they jus made 7 weeks old an range about 12lbs the runt weighs 9 1/2 lbs I need to pick a boy an girl to keep but having a very hard tym..... any suggestions on how to pick out a pup? Please help...... wish I cud keep dem au....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

brisentri said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> So I jus had a litter of 10. (7 boys3girls) 2 pups kame out white wit gray markings an the rest is au gray wit white they r Sierra Am Staffordshire they jus made 7 weeks old an range about 12lbs the runt weighs 9 1/2 lbs I need to pick a boy an girl to keep but having a very hard tym..... any suggestions on how to pick out a pup? Please help...... wish I cud keep dem au....


Not to sound rude, but for starters, starting your own thread would get more responses than piggy-backing off an old thread that half the members who posted in it are no longer here for whatever reason.

Also, if you don't know how to pick what you want to keep out of a litter, perhaps you had no business breeding in the first place. Are the rest of the pups spoken for? We don't allow the sale of pups/dogs here, unless you're an authorized breeder (not saying that's why you're posting, just informing you), and there's only a select few of those here.

I'll move this post for you so that you have your own thread, and perhaps you'll get better responses. I would also suggest that if you have a mentor who is helping you to learn about breeding, bloodlines, etc., that you go to them for advice on how to select your pick pups. Most of the members here are just pet owners and not breeders, so while you'll get advice on how to select your picks, you may not get solid advice, and you may get oke: or :stick: for posting in the first place. We aim at promoting responsibility here, not promoting breeding.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you can't pick puppies you shouldn't be creating them.


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Never met an honest breeder that could predict the size nor temperament of a dog by looking at a 2 or 3 month old pup... nor a colt, nor calf, nor lamb. You can get a decent idea about a pup's potential by looking at the bitch and sire, but other then a general notion, it's anyone's guess. 

No experienced breeder is going to make guarantees. When someone says, "you can have 'pick of the litter,'" they aren't talking about a specific pup. They're saying that of the entire litter, you can have your pick. "The pick of the litter," is simply the first pup chosen.

Fat bully pups can end up being weak and timid. The runt of the litter can end up being the most game and the most physically robust. 

Picking a pup based on color is as good a reason as any other. Just like fortune telling, it's all guess-work, luck of the draw (or pick as the case may be).


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hotchkiss said:


> Never met an honest breeder that could predict the size nor temperament of a dog by looking at a 2 or 3 month old pup... nor a colt, nor calf, nor lamb. You can get a decent idea about a pup's potential by looking at the bitch and sire, but other then a general notion, it's anyone's guess.
> 
> No experienced breeder is going to make guarantees. When someone says, "you can have 'pick of the litter,'" they aren't talking about a specific pup. They're saying that of the entire litter, you can have your pick. "The pick of the litter," is simply the first pup chosen.
> 
> ...


Actually you can tell a lot about the temperament, drive and structure of a puppy. You may not be able to but yes it is and can be done. same goes for calves, colts and lambs. Hell even Joeys can be evaluated young! That's part of breeding an selecting proper homes to fit each pup.

Pick of the litter is usually the best pup out of the litter. You may have another meaning for what it means to you, but a pick of litter is the breeders opinion of which is best.

Being game lmao.. Do you even know what you are talking about?

Color just as good a reason as any other? I really hope you don't breed.

It is guess work as you never can tell 100% but they are educated and well though out "guesses" from people who actually know what they are breeding for and looking for.

If you can't make your own pick of which pups are coming along best YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS BREEDING.

This is not a game, lives are being created and you should know what the hell you are doing before you create lives.:curse:


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

threads like this got me suspended last time around ... -_- so i will be as "understanding" as possible here...

simply put, IF YOU CANT DETERMINE YOUR PICK OF THE LITTER, THEN YOU HAVE NO REASON BREEDING! ugh 

i hate to yell, and be rude, but come on here, thats like someone building a car but doesnt know where the engine goes! *shakes head* to the OP, set these dogs up with stable homes please. People who will take the time to learn about the breed and research on how to keep them as a good "PETBULL". also i please encourage you to spay or neuter your "breeding" dogs, and encourage the new owners to do the same at the appropriate age... 

If you ever want to sit down and chat about these dogs I am more then willing to throw some info your way. let me know.

and
I hate to be rude, but best of luck to those pups.... and i hope you take the time out to read up on these pooches....


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

So you're saying that even if a pup is the runt of the litter, you can tell that he'll end up being the tallest and heaviest of all his mates by the time he's 3 years old simply by looking at him when he's 90 days old?

I'd love to hear your secret formula. 

paw size divided by girth of tail at the base times longest scrotum hair length plus the square root of the difference between ear flop? 

Your odds wouldn't be any better than some kid that selected "Spot" because, "he has a patch over his eye like a pirate!" 

Genetics being equal in a litter, conditioning, environment and diet determine 99% of a dog's physical and mental development. Remove disease from the equation and the percentile is probably closer to 99.9.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hotchkiss said:


> Never met an honest breeder that could predict the size nor temperament of a dog by looking at a 2 or 3 month old pup... nor a colt, nor calf, nor lamb. You can get a decent idea about a pup's potential by looking at the bitch and sire, but other then a general notion, it's anyone's guess.
> 
> No experienced breeder is going to make guarantees. When someone says, "you can have 'pick of the litter,'" they aren't talking about a specific pup. They're saying that of the entire litter, you can have your pick. "The pick of the litter," is simply the first pup chosen.
> 
> ...


I don't know enough to really comment about dogs but my aunt would laugh in your face if you told her she couldn't pretty closely predict size and temperament by a 2/3 month old colt. She most certainly can gauge pretty close on size and very closely with temperament as well as what color they will turn out. She had a bay colt and told me he would turn gray so she registered him as gray. I told him she was full of it. 3 years later he started changing and by the time he was 4 he was full blown gray. She knows her stuff. She can also spend a month or 2 around a colt and tell you whether they would be best suited as a roper, pleasure, trail, barrel etc just by how they act in the pasture with other colts.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hotchkiss said:


> So you're saying that even if a pup is the runt of the litter, you can tell that he'll end up being the tallest and heaviest of all his mates by the time he's 3 years old simply by looking at him when he's 90 days old?
> 
> I'd love to hear your secret formula.
> 
> ...


This is one of the stupidest come back posts I have ever witnessed.....Do you have any actual knowledge of evaluating puppies?

When did I say I could tell if it was tallest or heaviest? Who the hell cares if it's the tallest or heaviest. TEMPERAMENT, STRUCTURE ( which doesn't mean height and weight....) DRIVE, BRAINS these things you can tell and are the among the things breeders look at when evaluating puppies.



hotchkiss said:


> Genetics being equal in a litter, conditioning, environment and diet determine 99% of a dog's physical and mental development. Remove disease from the equation and the percentile is probably closer to 99.9.


LMAO Umm no conditioning, environment and diet do not make up 99% of anything

You know what I am not even going into genetics with you because you can't even comprehend evaluating puppies...


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd have stopped responding and let you continue saying whatever you like if you'd have argued that you could guess within 3 inches and five pounds of a dogs size... but to say you know which dogs are game -- don't care if you use the word "drive" and are "referring to prey drive" (which is just a city slicker's way of saying 'my dog likes to chase shit', what you're colloquializing is the word game -- is absolutely ludicrous. 

Some dogs don't even develop any heart until they're two years old, but you can somehow sense it, but watching a pup chase tit? "Well, Ralphy's never going to have any drive 'cause he's always sucking hind tit. Franky on the other hand, he's going to have the heart of a lion! Just look at his ferocity in the chow line!"

And you can tell whether a pup is going to end up cunning or clever or pensive or patient by watching the actions of a 3 month old pup? Come on now, how do you do that? "Benji is going to end up being a genius dog! He's already doing fractions! He'll roll in 1/3 of Humbug's poop and mix it with an ounce of Lucy's pee and wala! He has the perfect puppy fur gel! He's so debonair!"

Come on now, every puppy on earth is dumb; their like toddlers. They do things like fall on their heads and walk onto glass doors and eat electric chords at Christmas. What you're saying is that you can gauge the potential intelligence of a puppy by rating degrees of dumbness. 

However, I'd believe that before I'd believe you knew what kind of heart a pit's going to have by watching him play with squeeky toys at 3 months old.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Game and drive have 2 different meanings. js


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hotchkiss said:


> I'd have stopped responding and let you continue saying whatever you like if you'd have argued that you could guess within 3 inches and five pounds of a dogs size... but to say you know which dogs are game -- don't care if you use the word "drive" and are "referring to prey drive" (which is just a city slicker's way of saying 'my dog likes to chase shit', what you're colloquializing is the word game -- is absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> Some dogs don't even develop any heart until they're two years old, but you can somehow sense it, but watching a pup chase tit? "Well, Ralphy's never going to have any drive 'cause he's always sucking hind tit. Franky on the other hand, he's going to have the heart of a lion! Just look at his ferocity in the chow line!"
> 
> ...


Game and drive are completely different things genius. You have not a single clue what you are talking about lmao

Every puppy on earth is dumb? LMAO No sweety your dumb, the puppies are rather smart and willing to learn. :thumbsup:

Rather than stories based of what you want to believe I am saying why don't you educate yourself and then have a base upon which to speak.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Game and drive have 2 different meanings. js


THIS! :goodpost:

My Odin will chase the holy living hell outta cats n critters... but if u put were to put him in a real [] and let him scratch.... hes prolly gunna cur out. game and drive are quite different my dear sir and i suggest u crack a book, something by Stratton maybe, and get ta learnin.


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

my dogs chase shit vs my dogs have heart? Completely different, but I thought we were talking about pits, not weimaraners. 

Back to the argument, you can pick a dog with heart at 3 months? Come, come, I can teach a dog to chase a fake rabbit at 6 months, can't teach a pit heart.

More importantly, you can't see it. Please tell me you can.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Actually you can tell a lot about the temperament, drive and structure of a puppy. You may not be able to but yes it is and can be done. same goes for calves, colts and lambs. Hell even Joeys can be evaluated young! That's part of breeding an selecting proper homes to fit each pup.
> 
> Pick of the litter is usually the best pup out of the litter. You may have another meaning for what it means to you, but a pick of litter is the breeders opinion of which is best.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I agree with holly's posts in here.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

lol @ whole thread


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

hotchkiss said:


> I'd have stopped responding and let you continue saying whatever you like if you'd have argued that you could guess within 3 inches and five pounds of a dogs size... but to say you know which dogs are game -- don't care if you use the word "drive" and are "referring to prey drive" (which is just a city slicker's way of saying 'my dog likes to chase shit', what you're colloquializing is the word game -- is absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> Some dogs don't even develop any heart until they're two years old, but you can somehow sense it, but watching a pup chase tit? "Well, Ralphy's never going to have any drive 'cause he's always sucking hind tit. Franky on the other hand, he's going to have the heart of a lion! Just look at his ferocity in the chow line!"
> 
> ...


Your post is far more accurate than most of the others. You are right you can not predict at 8 to 10 wks (which is when most pups are picked out) exactly how a pup is going to turn out. If you have been breeding for a while you can predict physical traits like color, structure, and so on almost dead on. But you can not know, drive or heart. And anyone that says they can is fooling themselves. You can make an educated guess as to intelligence and socialisation towards humans with certain tests and observations. But even that is not guaranteed to be 100% accurate. The apbt can show extreme pray drive as a pup, then turn cold as ice within a year. Or can start out with little prey drive and turn hot as a fire cracker at 1, 2, or even 3 year, ever hear of Dibo?


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Without wanting to offend you by misinterpreting what you've said, would you say that the original poster's ignorance of puppies is just about on par with the rest of the pit world? Would you be willing to say that they aren't complete fools, just as foolish or ignorant as the rest of us? Would you happily say that even if they're half retarded -- and I know they're not -- they've the same chance of picking a quality pup as the rest of us?

Just so you know, I have a theory that has been tried and true for selecting pups. Still, I'm sure it's about as full of flaws as any other. I'd never say I knew what was inside a dog that was 90 days old. 

Nevertheless, love playing the gambler, just like we all do. "Pick the hard ass in the corner that stares at you while the other pups jack around," I say. But hell, that's as dumb as any other theory.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

hotchkiss said:


> Without wanting to offend you by misinterpreting what you've said, would you say that the original poster's ignorance of puppies is just about on par with the rest of the pit world? Would you be willing to say that they aren't complete fools, just as foolish or ignorant as the rest of us? Would you happily say that even if they're half retarded -- and I know they're not -- they've the same chance of picking a quality pup as the rest of us?
> 
> Just so you know, I have a theory that has been tried and true for selecting pups. Still, I'm sure it's about as full of flaws as any other. I'd never say I knew what was inside a dog that was 90 days old.
> 
> Nevertheless, love playing the gambler, just like we all do. "Pick the hard ass in the corner that stares at you while the other pups jack around," I say. But hell, that's as dumb as any other theory.


its a roll of the dice unless you want some color. anyone says anything else is fooling themselves. reminds me of pedigree breeders


----------

